# Mom, I think I am ready.....



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

for the agility ring...don't you?:biggrin1: Lizzie is quite a tomboy and loves to climb and jump on everything in sight. Lizzie will be 5 months on Dec. 15.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

JUST TOO DARLING!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Too stinkin' cute!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I can see Lizzie has a mischievous side to her....precious!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Bring on those jumps on tunnels! Lizzy is cute and ready....


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Absolutely - you go girl . You are definetly ready ..
Too cute !


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Poornima, Lizzie is adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Lizzie is so cute. I think the girls are more daring than the boys. At least that's how it is in our house.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, Lizzie is just too cute for words!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Such a cute photo!! You can see she is very smart and mischevious  Awwwwwww


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the wild ones!!!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Look at that face!! She is so cute, Poornima!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ooooh,

Little Lizzie is just adorable.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very Nice Pic. Looke like she got stuck in there. Radar will climb under the coffee table sometimes and has even gotten stuck so I have to lift the 100lb thing up all the time so he can get out.....priceless

Derek


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a great face Lizzie- and a lot of spunk just like her name sake.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute picture Poornima!hoto:
I love the expression on her face with the little head tilt!Cute!:hug:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Lizzie is so very adorable.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Poornima- Lizzy is just too, too cute!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks all of you for your kind commenst! We are really enjoying having 2 Hav babies. These 2 are quite a characters and keeps us amused.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh , she is just precious! My Tessa is nearly 5 mo old and is quite the daredevil and climber too!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It looks like you're gonna have your hands full with that one!! What a wild child!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Actually, Chirsty, she is not turning out as wild as I had thought, on the other hand, Benji is becoming very rambunctious with every passing day. She loves to climb and explore but tends to be shy and gentle. Benji thinks she is his toy!! Thankfully, most of the time she matches Benji's stamina for playing and is very tough. Hopefully, she will be the same size as Benji.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Actully, Chirsty, she is not turning out as wild as I had thought, on the other hand, Benji is becoming very rambunctious with every passing day. She loves to climb and explore but tends to be shy and gentle. Benji thinks she is is toy!! Thankfully, most of the time she matches Benji's stamina for playing and is very tough. Hopefully, she will be the same size as Benji.


I wonder if Benji would've been just as rambunctios without the little sister and he is changing a bit due to her being the gentler one in the pack? It must be great to have two and get to compare the differences.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Sooo cute!!!!! They are sooo much fun to watch when they are just clowning around!!!


----------

